# How do you rock your core?



## Divinity (Jan 13, 2009)

I came across this great article in Runners World magazine about core strengthening and running and it got me thinking about how I need to do more for my core.  So, what exercises do you do to rock your core?  I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 13, 2009)

Poledance.
Climbing.
Pushups, pullups, planks, squats, overhead press, deadlifts.

Honesly?
awareness is what'll bring your core in.  If you're aware of how you're holding your musculature, you'll learn to just instinctively tighten it all.


----------



## LittleDevil (Jan 13, 2009)

I love the BOSU ball.....you can do so many different excercises on it, and its fun.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 13, 2009)

Pilates
My favorite thing ever is like
Sit down, bring one leg in, and extend the other, let it hover and swing it out as far as you can, then back in

it will burn for years


----------



## thestarsfall (Jan 14, 2009)

Boat pose


----------

